# Floataition Question?



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a 14ft SI kayak. I do alot of salt water fishing from it. My question is has anyone used, or thought of using, expanding foam to fill the bow and stern of a yak? I am hoping to prevent getting swamped out at sea and not being able to remove water. Ya'll know when a SI gets full its like a cow. I dont think float bags will displace enough water. Any input or suggestions will be appreciated. Trying to avoid purchasing a SOT. Thanks....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

just based on my one experience when i flipped a sit-inside on the flats, i wouldnt want to be out in the open water in one. luckily i was in knee deep water and not far from the bank. all it takes is that one good wave..

that foam idea might help, but i'd definitely have a bilge pump and would try going with a buddy if it was me. at least you can swim to his kayak and have him drag you back in


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Floatation bags do help quite a bit.


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks. I just figured if I fill all the void space with foam It might keep the kayak from completly submerging and I would only have to bail what is left in the cockpit, not the entire boat.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Russell

There is the right tool for the right job and a SIS (Sit InSide) in the Ocean Ain't the right tool.. I refer them to DIS (Die InSide) Get a SOT (Sit On Top) and be safe they are just plain scary in the Ocean and only bad things can happen your life is worth more than 300 bucks which is what ya can get a used SOT for.. JMHO... JAM


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Be careful withthe spray foams, the will not dry completely if you use them for flotation, and the expansion can warp your hull. I would stick with dry bags, they will displace more than enough water.


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help and opinions. I believe I will by a SOT this spring but will probrally experiment with the SI and some type of foam to see what is possible......Ya'lls time is appreciated....Russ


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Foam*

You need to use closed cell foam. Go to any boat builders forum and look it up. There are certain foams and styrofoam that actually suck up water, and you dont want that to happen.

"polystyrene" is a closed cell foam that you can readily buy in block/sheet/liquid and make your own shapes to conform to your hull.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Some of the SI's have a foam block on each end. You can prolly find the floation foam at a Boat US/West Marine or Boaters world...last looked, its a 2 part mix that costs about $80-$90 per quart kit. You may find the same thing on eBay for cheaper


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I just got my NRS catalog and see that they have kayak floatation.
http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product_list.asp?deptid=1760


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the link fish bait but $35 a piece is pretty high to me. Couldnt I use a tire tube and it surve the same purpuse? I think I can purchase the foam for both bow and stern for $35. Any other (cheaper) methods of displacing water? Sorry if it seems that I am dragging this one out but I am trying to save my Sit in, it has been good to me.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Russell said:


> Thanks for the link fish bait but $35 a piece is pretty high to me. Couldnt I use a tire tube and it surve the same purpuse? I think I can purchase the foam for both bow and stern for $35. Any other (cheaper) methods of displacing water? Sorry if it seems that I am dragging this one out but I am trying to save my Sit in, it has been good to me.




Pssst ! Dont tell anyone, but you can actually use regular styrofoan and coat the outside with fiberglass resin. I did it many times and it works.

The anal types wouldnt go for it, but it worked very well in a few boats that I helped build. No saturations after "years" of use.


----------

